# VBAN Audio Plugin



## norihiro (Oct 24, 2022)

norihiro submitted a new resource:

VBAN Audio Plugin - VBAN, audio over network, receiver



> This plugin provides audio sources from VBAN, audio over UDP protocol.
> 
> VBAN is a protocol to transfer audio over ethernet equipped with VoiceMeeter. Using this plugin, you can directly receive audio from VoiceMeeter running another computer. You don't need to configure complicated routing on your streaming PC.
> 
> In future, I will implement a VBAN emitter as a filter of a source in OBS.



Read more about this resource...


----------



## Joygen (Oct 25, 2022)

What a great plugin in-need so much! good job :)


----------



## Andre Caleffi (Oct 25, 2022)

What a wonderful plugin idea!!
It will be very useful!!
Great job!


----------



## norihiro (Nov 1, 2022)

norihiro updated VBAN Audio Plugin with a new update entry:

VBAN Audio Plugin 0.2.0



> This is an experimental release of a VBAN Audio Plugin for OBS Studio.
> You can directly input and output VBAN audio into OBS Studio.
> Changes in 0.2.0
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## norihiro (Nov 2, 2022)

norihiro updated VBAN Audio Plugin with a new update entry:

VBAN Audio Plugin 0.2.1



> This is a hotfix release of a VBAN Audio Plugin for OBS Studio.
> Changes in 0.2.1
> 
> Fixed the plugin was not correctly loaded on OBS 27 on Windows.
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## norihiro (Nov 3, 2022)

I'm experiencing random crashes when VBAN Output Filter is removed (or at exiting OBS). I will investigate it and release a hotfix.


----------



## norihiro (Nov 5, 2022)

norihiro said:


> I'm experiencing random crashes when VBAN Output Filter is removed (or at exiting OBS). I will investigate it and release a hotfix.


Never mind. I cannot reproduce it after updated obs and removed browser source.


----------



## Aglesia (Nov 23, 2022)

Great job, really usefull plugin !

I can send audio via Script and filter without any problem \o/
But the "VBAN Audio Source" seems does not work on my OBS 28 - Windows :/
Tested with V.0.2.0 and V.0.2.1, Voicemeeter send audio to 127.0.0.1, I can listen-it back from Voicemeeter, but OBS get nothing.

Some logs :
`11:32:44.023: [obs-vban] Failed to bind
11:32:44.023: [obs-vban] vban_udp_thread_main: Failed to initialize.
11:32:44.073: [obs-vban] stream-name: 'OBS'
11:32:44.073: [obs-vban] host address: 127.0.0.1
11:32:44.073: [obs-vban] host netmask: 255.255.255.255`


----------



## Aglesia (Nov 23, 2022)

Aglesia said:


> Great job, really usefull plugin !
> 
> I can send audio via Script and filter without any problem \o/
> But the "VBAN Audio Source" seems does not work on my OBS 28 - Windows :/
> ...


Fixed, just an UDP port conflict, changed the listen port of OBS to 6981 and found how to set destination port from VoiceMeeter, everything works like a charm \o/


----------



## norihiro (Nov 23, 2022)

Aglesia said:


> Fixed, just an UDP port conflict, changed the listen port of OBS to 6981 and found how to set destination port from VoiceMeeter, everything works like a charm \o/


You are right, just one program can listen one UDP port on the same network device. It's tricky to change the destination port on VoiceMeeter; you need to right-click "Info" at the right of "IP Address To".


----------



## norihiro (Nov 25, 2022)

norihiro updated VBAN Audio Plugin with a new update entry:

VBAN Audio Plugin 0.2.2



> This is a hotfix release of a VBAN Audio Plugin for OBS Studio.
> Changes in 0.2.2
> 
> Modified log messages for easier debugging.
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## KattPhloxworthy (Nov 26, 2022)

I'm really happy with this plugin.  Even though I actually do have Voicemeeter installed, my main use is to play BGM from one computer to another via a source inside OBS Studio.  Works very nicely!

--Katt.  =^.^=


----------



## gumedina (Dec 26, 2022)

Hello, the audio input function in OBS is not working, at least with me it was not able to receive audio from Vban


----------



## KattPhloxworthy (Dec 27, 2022)

gumedina said:


> Hello, the audio input function in OBS is not working, at least with me it was not able to receive audio from Vban



What are you sending to the VBAAN source?  Is it from another scene on another OBS machine?  Voicemeeter never need be involved if a piece of software or device speaks VBAN.

You also need to make sure that you use the same UDP port on the source and target PCs, as well as EXACTLY the same stream name, INCLUDING CASE!  Yes, VBAN is case-sensitive!

Furthermore, if you are using Voicemeeter, VBAN Receptor or anything that can ingest VBAN streams on the destination PC, the source in your OBS Studio needs to use a different port than other VBAN processes listening on that PC, likely including any additional VBAN sources.

--Katt.  =^.^=


----------



## norihiro (Dec 29, 2022)

gumedina said:


> Hello, the audio input function in OBS is not working, at least with me it was not able to receive audio from Vban


Would you check these settings?

IP address and port on both sender and receiver are identical, as KattPhloxworthy commented above.
If running on different computers, the firewalls on both computers should be correctly configured so that VBAN's UDP packets are not filtered.
If you are running VoiceMeeter with VBAN on the same computer, you need to set different UDP port for this plugin and VoiceMeeter, since only two or more programs cannot listen on the same port on the same computer.
Please also check your log file of OBS Studio. This plugin might leave something that might be helpful to debug.


----------



## gumedina (Jan 3, 2023)

norihiro said:


> Você verificaria essas configurações?
> 
> O endereço IP e a porta no remetente e no destinatário são idênticos, como KattPhloxworthy comentou acima.
> Se estiver executando em computadores diferentes, os firewalls em ambos os computadores devem ser configurados corretamente para que os pacotes UDP do VBAN não sejam filtrados.
> ...


Achei o erro, precisa ser desativado o Vban no Voicemeeter e ativar novamente para poder subir o serviço como entrada no OBS.


----------

